# Looking for some help with a Photoshop contest



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone!  I used to be pretty active on here and helped people doing color corrections in Photoshop with some of their pictures, but since I've been travelling so much lately, I've had to go without a tank for a little while. Later this year I should be all settled down though, and a new tank will be shared with all! :fish: Here is my old 20 gallon tank: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/user-journals/10976-20-gallon-planted-tropical-tank.html

Anyway, I actually entered a Photoshop contest on Facebook and am in second place with a real good chance of winning, so I thought I'd ask for some help here. This is what my entry looks like... basically I added the wheels and made them rusty-looking, and I took the picture myself, too:










If you want to help add some votes for it, all you have to do is
Step 1. Like this page ----> http://www.facebook.com/fi​fteen52
Step 2. Then like my entry ----> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150233395733440&set=a.10150233389898440.329785.271545148439

And that's it! The contest ends tomorrow at 8pm and I could really use the help, I'm so close to gaining the lead but he keeps sneaking ahead of me. Thanks!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

No love from my old fishy home?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I already voted


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thank you! I ended up winning!!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I saw that! Congratulations


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------

